# My First Bristol meet - Date April 10th 2010 Time 11:30



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Destination:
Chew Valley Lake - Blagdon - Cheddar 









Date April 10th 2010 Time 11:30 (Just enough time to clean the car  )

Meeting Point:
*Lower Deck Carpark*
Bowlplex, Aspect Leisure Complex, 
Avon Ring Rd, 
Longwell Green,
BS15 9LA

Head off to Chew Valley lake stop off for some pics then off to Blagdon then from there head towards Cheddar for more pics.

If anyone is interested in stopping for some food then ill try and find a decent pub *"SUGGESTIONS WELCOME"*

So who's interested ?

Cheers 
Charles

*List*

Charles - Gadgetboy38
TTKate + Howard
Dash
Mitch-TT
Justin078
markypoo
retsofkram - Mark
brice1ie - Tom
lazerjules - hopefully


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Charles,

Will keep my eyes open. Fingers crossed we'll be there!

Kate & Howard


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks kate just working on a decent route..
Hopefully have everything finalized on the weekend


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Great view, bet the roads are great down there as well, looks a bit like Scotland but a wee bit dryer  good luck with your event


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

trev said:


> Great view, bet the roads are great down there as well, looks a bit like Scotland but a wee bit dryer  good luck with your event


Cheers trev yeah the roads a pretty good although not many straight bits so will require a bit of work from my fellow drivers..


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Roads are great provided you don't get stuck behind somebody. Then it can get tricky as it's generally busy enough to rules out over-taking.

Maybe the B3134 and the other roads around Wells, they are dead straight in places.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Whens this likely to be ??


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Looking around march-april time will get exact dates asap just want to make sure when the school holidays are so the roads are free and also so theirs no excuse for people not to come.


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

very nice charles!

The TT should be done by end of march, so i'll be up for it!

If not, i'll be in one of the golfs!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

mitch-tt said:


> very nice charles!
> 
> The TT should be done by end of march, so i'll be up for it!
> 
> If not, i'll be in one of the golfs!


cool cheers mate ..


----------



## Justin078 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have only had my TT 3weeks so I will be there and look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

BUMP !!!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Charles,

Can we avoid the 3-4th April please as we'll be at Thruxton for the BTTC?

Roll on some warmer weather so I can drop my hood - oh, sorry all you coupe owners, that's one mod you don't have isn't it!!!!! 8)

Kate


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

TT Kate said:


> Charles,
> 
> Can we avoid the 3-4th April please as we'll be at Thruxton for the BTTC?
> 
> ...


Hi Kate check the date at the top of the page!!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll wake up in a bit! Great - sounds like we're on then


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes and I'll be there to, hopefully topless :wink:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Me too! (well the car anyway :wink: )


----------



## retsofkram (Jun 1, 2009)

Count me in too.

Kate, seen you driving around a couple of times. Just put 2 and 2 together with the number plate :roll:

I'll flash the next time (headlights not me that is  ) I'm just one of the white MK2 TTR driving about

Mark


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds good to me. See you there.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Only a couple of weeks away now!!!!!! Lets hope for some good weather 8) [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

My hardtop is removed, ready and waiting for some nice weather


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

markypoo said:


> Yes and I'll be there to, hopefully topless :wink:


eeeugh come on Mark, Charles wants people to come along and here you are threatening to get your nips out 

Great looking location Charles, I wish it was a bit closer - good luck with your first meet 

Charlie


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I thought with my offer the South West would be grid locked with this meet :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

markypoo said:


> Well I thought with my offer the South West would be grid locked with this meet :lol:


Gridlocked due to people leaving the area 

Charlie


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

Is it ok if i tag along to this event...?? I will be in Yeovil, so would love to head across... IF its ok with you all.

Tom.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

brice1ie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it ok if i tag along to this event...?? I will be in Yeovil, so would love to head across... IF its ok with you all.
> 
> Tom.


YES Tom the more the merrier..... 

Charles


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

GREAT!!!  

The only other meet ive done is the Jura last year.... so really looking forward to it and meeting more members..

Tom.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

BUMP !!!

One week away guys !!

Anyone thought about getting something to eat afterwards ?


----------



## retsofkram (Jun 1, 2009)

Thinking... when am i going to find the time to clean the car first. :lol:


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Am goin to stay in Bristol for the night, so would definitely be up for getting food afterwards!!


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I also may be along to say hi. Kinda depends on work but looking good at the moment.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

gadgetboy38 said:


> BUMP !!!
> 
> One week away guys !!
> 
> Anyone thought about getting something to eat afterwards ?


Got anywhere in mind? Anything to avoid cooking!!!!!!

Lets hope we have weather like today not yesterday only warmer or the tonneau cover will stay firmly in the garage!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

TT Kate said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > BUMP !!!
> ...


No Kate i dont know that area very well, do you know of any good pubs/resturants around cheddar


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

retsofkram said:


> Thinking... when am i going to find the time to clean the car first. :lol:


Tell me about it, unlike Charles I'm not in the habit of keeping my car clean! Still, the lighter evenings will hopefully work to my advantage.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Dash said:


> retsofkram said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking... when am i going to find the time to clean the car first. :lol:
> ...


You should see it at the moment poor thing, i'm just about to strip the door as my window switches have stopped working.. :?

But i have managed to get friday afternoon off so i can give it a good clean then


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

The weather forecast is looking good for this, supposed to be the warmest day of the year 8) 
So the top will be coming off and unlike Charlie (TT Spares) I dont need a Bra :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

markypoo said:


> The weather forecast is looking good for this, supposed to be the warmest day of the year 8)
> So the top will be coming off and unlike Charlie (TT Spares) I dont need a Bra :lol:


LOL cool


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

markypoo said:


> The weather forecast is looking good for this, supposed to be the warmest day of the year 8)
> So the top will be coming off and unlike Charlie (TT Spares) I dont need a Bra :lol:


No comment about the need for a bra :wink: , but yes my top will be off too given half a chance (that'd certainly clear the roads anyway........ :wink: 8)

See everyone Saturday!

K


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

The way to go is Topless and Braless :wink: :lol:


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Just hours to go....   

Been cleaning my car.... ooh please dont rain tonight... PLEASE!!!!

Looking forward to meetng you all!! :wink:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Doing mine in the morning, although I am tempted to go and wash her now I must admit.

Let's just hope this weather holds [smiley=sunny.gif]

See you all in the morning!

K


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Mines done, not looking it's best unfortunately due to some plonker reversing into the back of it. :x :x


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

And mines all done now, been on it all afternoon was only going to polish the boot that was 4 hours ago :roll:


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm coming! 

Managed to give her a quick clean, wax and hoover, even though I have got man-flu!

See you all tomorrow, hope your all nice. :lol:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh you lot are so mean - I was working 'til late so my car's dirty still  I'll make up for it the morning though, so no comments if I turn up with polish on my paws still


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

lazerjules said:


> I'm coming!
> 
> Managed to give her a quick clean, wax and hoover, even though I have got man-flu!
> 
> See you all tomorrow, hope your all nice. :lol:


You better wear a mask if you have the lurgy


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

My car is as clean as it's going to get without me buying polish or clay - and that all sounds like too much like hard work. I'm knackered.

Alas, I've had a fairly major disaster this evening, which I'm hoping I'll resolve before tomorrow.

Charles, please could you post your planned route and rough times, just in case I'm running late and have to meet you up on the way (I'm closer to the lakes than Bristol).


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Dash said:


> My car is as clean as it's going to get without me buying polish or clay - and that all sounds like too much like hard work. I'm knackered.
> 
> Alas, I've had a fairly major disaster this evening, which I'm hoping I'll resolve before tomorrow.
> 
> Charles, please could you post your planned route and rough times, just in case I'm running late and have to meet you up on the way (I'm closer to the lakes than Bristol).


Hi Dash i don't have a route laid out as it's in me head  but heres where we will be starting stopping. 
Start Bowlplex prob leave around 11:45 or as soon as everyone arrives, Then we will be heading down to chew valley lake we will be stopping at the part where the road crosses the lake there should be some good parking spots there. then off to blagdon and then on to cheddar. If you like i can PM you or any of you my mobie so if we do get separated u give me a buzz and ill tell u where we are and stop the convoy.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Disaster has been downgraded to minor now - but I do need to get some spare parts in town in the morning first. If I'm not there by 11:45, I'll catch up with you, I know the road you're talking about. PM me your mobile just in-case I get there first


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah! The big day has finally arrived - and the sun is out [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

I'll be getting my bucket and clothes out soon. Long drive for me though to the Bowlplex - it'll take about 2 minutes as I can see if from the house! (bet I'll be last there now  ).

See you soon,

K


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I know it might be best to wear some clothes but why will you be bringing a bucket :?: I'm sure there will be toilets along the way :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Well the day is finally here and it looks like its going to be a scorcher   see you all later..

P.s it's about 60miles total so make sure you all get plenty of fuel and ignore what the DIS tells you cus it'll be gone before you know it as i found out when i first went on the route :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've got a 180 - I can't afford the extra weight of fuel!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

D'you wanna head start then? :wink:

Bucket - have you seen the loos at Chew Velley!?! It's alright for you blokes :wink:


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Stuck in traffic! Nightmare!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I won't ask how you were posting on the forum whilst driving!!

Nice to meet you all - hope you all managed to find a main road ok.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Great to meet all you guys to, had a good laugh and a good blast loading pictures I took at the moment so will post some when they're done  :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who came today it was a great turn out hopefully more next time. 
I hope everyone enjoyed themselves as much as I did, here's a few pics for those who couldn't make it.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Least you got some mountain climbing in as well Charles looks alot higher seeing the pics are you sure you didnt give the camera to a kid who ran up and took them :wink:
Some good pics there


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

markypoo said:


> Least you got some mountain climbing in as well Charles looks alot higher seeing the pics are you sure you didnt give the camera to a kid who ran up and took them :wink:
> Some good pics there


Going up was fine it was the coming back down that was the worse bit they have covered the ground in very loose slate so as soon as you stand on it you start to slide DOWN !!!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Great to meet you all, and thanks to Charles for sorting the day out.

We'll have to do it again soon.

Kate


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice to meet you all today, had a good laugh. As I said earlier I think I had the best view from the back, was great to see peoples reactions to the convoy.

Looking forward to meeting up again.

Oi, Dash, show us yer knob warmer!! Good idea I know, just jesting with you.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's some of my pics  








I knew there would be a blade of grass in the way :roll: 
























































I'm sure you all know but clicking on the picture makes it bigger and then can zoom once as well :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll post a picture sometime in the main forum for some general ribbing 

There were some great expressions on people's faces, most the ones I saw were confusion, I guess by the time they got to you they had realised what was going on.

Did anybody hear the kid in Cheddar saying "They're all Audis!"

Got a few waves from some of the other TTs we saw on the road. Shame none of them u-turned and joined us


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

And the individuals
























































All looking great :wink:


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice pics everyone, I have a few on my phone, won't be very good but i'll see whats there.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Pics Updated on first report


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Nothing too special, but a different angle at least. My mate took them while I was driving. :roll:


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey all,

What a fun meet.... Great weather helped a great meet!!

Well planned Charles... hope its a regular occurance..

And i think we came up with some great ideas for the TTOC shop, over a 5 star sandwich!! (well at least the price was 5 star!!) ....  

Great to meet you all, and hope to see you all again soon...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Excellent action shot LazerJules. Glad you got them, as the convoy was definitely the most impressive bit 

Charles, I can't see your mates photos.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Dash said:


> I'll post a picture sometime in the main forum for some general ribbing
> 
> There were some great expressions on people's faces, most the ones I saw were confusion, I guess by the time they got to you they had realised what was going on.
> 
> ...


Yeah - we heard him! Possible future owner there I think :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Pics sorted now


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Toy cars:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Dash said:


> Toy cars:


That looks really cool bud


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Dash said:


> Toy cars:


Yeah, that looks great. The red and orange REALLY stand out!


----------



## estorilblue (Feb 15, 2010)

Shame I missed it...must check the events postings more often! Looks like a nice turn out!
Mike. 8)


----------

